
DRTBOX and the DRT surveillance systems - driverdan
http://electrospaces.blogspot.com/2013/11/drtbox-and-drt-surveillance-systems.html
======
dmix
Make sure to watch the Youtube video posted at the end:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWeFP06c4XA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWeFP06c4XA)

Shows a hand-held DRT-made wireless snooping device deployed in a real mission
in Afganistan. I find the floating router-style device coming out of the
soldiers backpack amusing compared to the others carrying rifles. A good
example of modern warfare (similar to drones).

Also, this part is intersting:

> For example, Special Weapons and Tactics (SWAT) teams and other paramilitary
> tactical units could effectively control wireless communications by suspects
> in a building during a raid.

Assuming they have warrantless wiretapping laws which is why so many
governments are pushing for it at the police-level.

------
malandrew
This company, DRT states that it creates systems for US SigInt and therefore
can't talk about those system. Although I personally don't agree with
indiscriminate use on foreigners in countries with are allied with, I accept
the argument that there are circumstances where doing so is fine and dandy
when those sigint systems are employed outside the borders of the United
States.

What I simply don't get is why the US government is allowed to keep anything
secret that is used on a civilian (non-combatant) population of American
citizens within US borders during times of peace. This notion that we allow
the government to do anything at all in secrecy that involves its own citizens
simply makes no sense and I don't know why any US citizens would vote to allow
it.

I would love to see a anti-secrecy act that prohibits laws and contracts
(NDAs) on any program that targets US citizens at all, especially when
warrants are not involved.

I don't know how any group of people elected to a responsibility for
governance simultaneously claim to represent our best interests and keep us in
the dark about how they are doing so.

------
p4l1ndr0m25
Tom's comments are pretty interesting :)

